# want to gain mass on arms



## paul32 (Dec 14, 2006)

i am want to gain some mass on my arms.
i was looking on the internet and found a routine supersetting biceps with triceps to gain mass .
my routine i am using is


preacher curls 10-12x4 with 3xdropsets
bar bell curls   10-12x4 with 3x drop sets
dumb bell hammer curls 10-12x4 with 3xdropsets


any body got any views on this or any good mass building routines


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2006)

focus on gaining size of your entire body and your arms will grow.  Most people don't need a specialization routine for their arms....they just need to do the basics and put on size all over.  If you have no foundation, then you are just wasting your time.


----------



## paul32 (Dec 14, 2006)

*cheers*

cheers 

i think i have built up a foundation 
i weighed 8and a half stone when i started now at 13.2
dont know what that is in pounds never weighed myself in pounds
thats taken me 2 and a half years.
my arms have some size on them but seem to be mors wide than peaked 
looking for more definition on them just not sure how to get it


----------



## P-funk (Dec 14, 2006)

if it is defenition you want then you need to diet and lose body fat.


----------



## StanUk (Dec 14, 2006)

You gained 65lbs in 2 years, thats damn good, how much you estimate was muscle? Personally I think you should keep focusing on big compound movements and your arms will grow.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 15, 2006)

You want big biceps?  Do rows.

You want big triceps?  Do bench presses.

Seriously, I'm not joking.  The old cliche about 10 pounds of body weight equaling 1 inch of arm size isn't far off.  It's not a direct relationship though, it's an obscure way of saying, get your whole body big and your arms will get big too.

If you are dead set on isolating your arms though, I found a really neat trick.  Don't set aside a seperate day to work arms, incorporate them into your chest and back days.  At the end of your chest day, your triceps are already pretty toasted.  All you need to do to REALLY fry them is two or three sets of intense isolation movements.  My favorite for triceps is really a superset.  I start off by doing skull crushers.  When I reach failure with those I don't take a rest, I go immediately into close grip bench presses.  Same goes for biceps.  At the end of my back routine my biceps have already been worked pretty hard.  Three intense sets of barbell curls is all it takes to really finish them off.


----------

